# Train Videos



## ABDeh88 (Aug 12, 2011)

My wife and brother and I decided to go train chase the Frontier Days UP train when it did its last run of Frontier Days 2011.

It was led by UP 844, a 4-8-4 steamer, followed by an aux tender, a DDA40X Centennial, and the consist of cars.

I have quite a few Amtrak videos, also.

http://www.youtube.com/DakarNick#p/a/u/4/OwSScghhdt0

Enjoy!

Nick


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 13, 2011)

ABDeh88 said:


> My wife and brother and I decided to go train chase the Frontier Days UP train when it did its last run of Frontier Days 2011.
> 
> It was led by UP 844, a 4-8-4 steamer, followed by an aux tender, a DDA40X Centennial, and the consist of cars.
> 
> ...


:hi: Nice Video, thanks for sharing!  Seeing Specials like this makes us old timers nostalgic for when Trains actually looked like this! Seeing that many Dome Cars makes one just sick that Amtrak only has One in the whole Fleet! No reason they couldnt buy or Lease a couple of these jewels for the Cardinal and California Zephr!


----------

